# TN Visa - Question about 'arrangements for your pay'



## adeels (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello,

I am a Canadian citizen that is relocating to the U.S. for a temporary assignment. I work in the oil & gas sector and am going to work for an affiliated company in the States.

The agreement is that I will continue to be paid in $CAD by my existing company while in the States.


At the port of entry recently, my TN Visa application was denied because the border agents were insisting that for a TN Visa, I should be getting paid by the U.S. employer instead.

I don't know where on the U.S. Department of State website it specifically says that. All I can see is that the letter of employment should include 'arrangements for your pay'. I think that the my company ends up billing the U.S. company separately, so I continue to get paid in $CAD.


Regardless, my TN Visa application was denied and I am going to let HR/immigration services deal with this.

I wanted to ask if anyone has had a similar experience as a Canadian with a TN Visa that is still getting paid by the Canadian company.

Did my company's HR / immigration services screw up here or did I just run into inexperienced customs officers?


Any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You plan to work in the US based on employment with company B but are on payroll with company A?


----------



## adeels (Dec 2, 2017)

Yes, that's exactly it. Plan to be there for 3 years and then return to Canada.

Meanwhile, company B pays company A for my services/time while I am in the States.

Both companies are affiliated but are separate. Not being transferred, more like being loaned out (secondment)


----------

